# Going to be a TT owner!



## watsons (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi all,

I will be getting my TT 3.2 Quattro next week. This is my first Audi, it's a 08 stock car and is a good bargain to me. Will certainly post some pics when I got my babe!

Cheers!


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum mate...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome now you need to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

